# Dog Pees in his own water bowl?



## IndyPointer (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a new member, just signed up because I couldn't find any answers to this question via extensive google searching. 

I've got a six year old German Short-hair Pointer, Opie, and just in the last few months he's began peeing in his own water bowl. We've got a fairly large fenced in area in our back yard that we leave him in during the day while everyone's at work, and then bring him into the house in the evenings. 

This is my third dog, and I've never seen one do this. 

He doesn't do it in the house, just when he's outside. I can tell he does it fairly early in the day, because by the time anyone gets home (around 3:30), it's already dried around the brim. 

We've tried different sizes, shapes, and heights of water bowls; tried putting other things about the same dimensions as the water bowl to see if he'd rather pee in it, but he then just pees in both.

Anyone ever heard of this? Any solutions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Well... you could try teaching him to drink out of a kennel water bottle.  Just replace the indoor bowls with those. That's a habit I've never heard of before, to be honest.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe Hulk will chime in soon. I think he has some strange attachment on his garden hose that the dog just licks or something. Nothing to pee in if it's on the hose.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/dogbowls-feeders/automatic-dogwaterers-feeders/autofresh-fountain/H40005



















http://www.allpetsconsidered.com/Dog-Supplies/Bowls-and-Feeders-for-Dogs/Lixit-Water-Faucet-Attachment~11~66~382.aspx


----------



## IndyPointer (Apr 8, 2010)

That's not really feasible; the fenced area is a bit too far from the nearest spigot, and I'd rather not have my hose drawn out across the yard all day.

Thanks though, for the suggestions.

Maybe I should take next week off work, hide behind a bush, and every time he pees on it; I rush in and pee on it directly afterward. "No, this is mine, not yours." (I kid, I kid.)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I've never heard of any pet dogs doing that, but it happened all the time when I worked at an animal shelter. I wish I had some suggestions for you.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

IndyPointer said:


> Maybe I should take next week off work, hide behind a bush, and every time he pees on it; I rush in and pee on it directly afterward. "No, this is mine, not yours." (I kid, I kid.)


That paints a great picture! LOL

(Hey, I grew up in Indiana! Go Hoosiers!)


----------



## IndyPointer (Apr 8, 2010)

Pai said:


> Well... you could try teaching him to drink out of a kennel water bottle.  Just replace the indoor bowls with those. That's a habit I've never heard of before, to be honest.


That might work! Thanks! I'll try that Monday!


----------



## IndyPointer (Apr 8, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> I've never heard of any pet dogs doing that, but it happened all the time when I worked at an animal shelter. I wish I had some suggestions for you.


Maybe it has to do with the area being too small then? It's 30 x 15."

I'll try an experiment next week with a bigger area, if my neighbor will let me.


----------



## TraceyT (Jul 1, 2012)

What time are you leaving in the morning? If your dog is in the backyard from say 8am until 3:30pm then I am guessing he probably gets pretty bored. Especially a high energy breed like a pointer. With no one around to entertain him he may even suffer from separation anxiety. Perhaps he would prefer to stay inside the house during the day. A few solutions that I can think of would be to try crate training. It would allow you to leave your dog inside without giving him the opportunity to damage belongings. And many dogs feel like their crate is their own den or safe place after getting used to them. If you would rather not leave your dog inside or if the dog doesn't prefer a crate then you could always try the morning walk. Getting some energy out of his system before you leave for work may help him feel more calm throughout the day until you can get home to him in the afternoon.


----------



## sharky (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with Tracey. Try crate training. Make sure the crate isn't too big or too small. There should be enough room for him to move around in a circle to get comfortable, and room for a food and water bowl(or not, depending on if you have special feeding times, and if you want to go straight for using a kennel water dispenser). Also, give your dog a bed to go into the crate, so he's nice and comfortable!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dog_Shrink said:


>


Are you handy or know someone who is? I might try still using the above with an Igloo cooler, a garden hose, and gravity feed the dog waterer. You'll have to mount the cooler up high and fasten the waterer to something. 









You just need some plumbing skills. What I don't know is if that dog waterer needs pressure to work, or if the gravity feed is enough. But I would be silly enough to try this if it were a real issue.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread was started in 2010...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Kayota said:


> This thread was started in 2010...


Oh, geez, I really liked my idea! Ha!


----------



## sharky (Jun 24, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I feel so stupid XD


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

man, people really go out there way to grave dig these posts.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Oh, geez, I really liked my idea! Ha!


Yeah! Me too! I like the idea for on the boat! Lol!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!

Pepper has done this twice!!

The first time was the day after another dog was in the house (although it was nowhere near his waterbowl), and one other time that he did it some time at night or early morning. He is a small, inside dog.

I saw him do it the first time - I was stunned, and then couldn't stop laughing. 

Each time, he was so neat about it - didn't spill a drop.


----------

